# 10' Tunnel Hull a REAL micro skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

it's a Flivver

previous post around here somewhere.

http://www.creekrat.com/fliverboat.htm


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

"looks like a big mouthguard"-My mother from across the room


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I remember seeing those too now that i go to the link.... I believe its actually a copy cat of the fliver made by the people at Aloha back in the garage because i measured it at 10 feet on the dot and the inside was different than all the fiver models avalible.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my god...I have recently converted super8 to DVD footage from about 1973, of the clowns at cypress gardens running crazy in boats just like these. ;D My dad took the film during a family vacation. I wonder if they're the same manufacturer?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah the cypress garden ones are flivers says right on the pic captions


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Chopper you need to check in more often...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1233344421/0










PM me for more info, it's for sale if you're interested.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Oh my god...I have recently converted super8 to DVD footage from about 1973, of the clowns at cypress gardens running crazy in boats just like these. ;D My dad took the film during a family vacation. I wonder if they're the same manufacturer?


NOT THE CLOWNS  Make them go away!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Yep on the Flivver...I owned on back around 1990 with a 15hp on it. And I used it as my dingy for my offshore racing sailboat (34' - 128 PHRF rating). Of course many a morning after spending the night aboard, I'd grab a rod and do some fishing with it. Hard to find something more fun to be totally soaked in...

That said, please don't call it a skiff, it was the original PWC..


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is one for sale on Ft. Myers Craigslist.
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/boa/1062360096.html
noy my add.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> Yep on the Flivver...I owned on back around 1990 with a 15hp on it.  And I used it as my dingy for my offshore racing sailboat (34' - 128 PHRF rating).  Of course many a morning after spending the night aboard, I'd grab a rod and do some fishing with it.  Hard to find something more fun to be totally soaked in...
> 
> That said, please don't call it a skiff, it was the original PWC..


You and OSWLD need to talk. LOL PWC. [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like fun, but if I saw this cat out on the water, I'd probably crap my pants....very scary....











I think they put 40hp on those things.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

We had one of the Cypress Garden boats a few years ago. Tried to sell it and nobody wanted the thing!!!


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

Just saw your message, that's exactly what I'm looking for. 
Can you get me some info? Who has them? Contact info. 
I'm beerman57 or [email protected] - Thanks


----------



## wely (Dec 19, 2010)

Could you even fish from a 10' skiff?


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

So did you get any contact info? I have bought an 8' Fliver, but a 10' Fliver would be perfect for my MK30! Robert


----------

